# False Widow Spider Care



## LoveMaster1995 (May 12, 2007)

Hello,

Me been me i am scared to death of been killed by venom and thats why iv been looking at false widow spider. Its not a toxic but i would realy like one. Theres one problem, everywhere i look theres no care sheets. Could someone please help me out plz


----------



## anthony k (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

Steatoda species are very easy to keep, just pop them in a jar with some twigs to build a web on and feed once or twice every couple of weeks. They will do fine at room temp and you do not realy need to use a substrate or mist them.

I notice you are in the UK, I have currently got hundreds of S.grossa slings. If you would like some for free your more than welcome if you cover postage.

If interested email me at;

antkillick@tiscali.co.uk

Cheers,

ant.


----------



## LoveMaster1995 (May 13, 2007)

Thanx for info. would a small critter box be ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buthus (May 14, 2007)

Yes ...a coke can would be OK.  

When u use the common name "false widow", what Steatoda specie are u referring to?


----------



## Tiefling (May 22, 2017)

This is where I keep my girl. Idk if you can see her up in the corner I don't think she is full sized yet. I just found her in my new apartment next to a hole scheduled to be patched so I got her outta there quick having no idea what to do. I have to keep her up high (I have a large and fearless 3 year old human boy as well) 
This plastic terrarium akin byn4in?) was 6 dollars. I just threw in some twigs and a couple of leaves. The crickets seemed to appreciate the leaves until... Kinda lazy spiders but they can eat a lot and fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NolanRobertsIntrovert (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a Steatoda Triangulosa Sling.

She a cute one. I got her from her mother cause she almost was about tog rev her and give her the death blow.


I love her and I got her 3 days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gryphus (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah Steatoda are very easy too keep, care for these are very similar to that of the Latrodectus family. As the others said just place sticks/twigs in there for the spider too build webs. I have some sort of Steatoda which I believe to be _triangulosa_*. *For the enclosure I use a small acrylic box with twigs sand at the bottom so the sticks are grounded and more stable but that is optional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gryphus (Jul 21, 2019)

Just realized this is a post from 2007

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NolanRobertsIntrovert (Aug 4, 2019)

Gryphus said:


> dude there household spiders which live in garages. They don’t need sand, they can use some toys that fit in the enclosure and my triangulosa Liked that.
> 
> That enclosure is nice, but it isn’t fitting for a household spider


----------



## Gryphus (Aug 5, 2019)

It honestly doesn't matter for these spiders. No they do not need sand; I just use it as a base to keep the twigs in place as well for looks. I also added a curly leaf where she tends to hide in during the day. As long as she has a place to hide and feel safe its fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NolanRobertsIntrovert (Jan 25, 2020)

Tbh my false widow has been doing fine without twigs in her cage to anchor webs, I did that once and all she did was ignore them she is a pretty happy spider



Gryphus said:


> Yeah Steatoda are very easy too keep, care for these are very similar to that of the Latrodectus family. As the others said just place sticks/twigs in there for the spider too build webs. I have some sort of Steatoda which I believe to be _triangulosa_*. *For the enclosure I use a small acrylic box with twigs sand at the bottom so the sticks are grounded and more stable but that is optional.


Look on the booty
Do you see alot of brown and white dots?
If yes then Triangulosa


----------



## Cororon (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, it's an old thread but people search and google for information, so the more info the better. 

Clear acrylic boxes are great, and then something the spider can anchor the web on, like twigs, a wooden structure or even the metal wire from an old lampshade will do. These spiders are used to live indoors, so they aren't that particular. Steatodas have slow metabolism so feeding once every two weeks is enough, and a tiny mist of water once in a while (not directly in the spider).


----------



## NolanRobertsIntrovert (Jan 25, 2020)

Cororon said:


> Yes, it's an old thread but people search and google for information, so the more info the better.
> 
> Clear acrylic boxes are great, and then something the spider can anchor the web on, like twigs, a wooden structure or even the metal wire from an old lampshade will do. These spiders are used to live indoors, so they aren't that particular. Steatodas have slow metabolism so feeding once every two weeks is enough, and a tiny mist of water once in a while (not directly in the spider).


I personally just make boring enclosures 
I try adding sticks but my false widow just Ignores them 
She seems happier without sticks and just anchors her web trip lines to the floor
Sadly I’m in winter and she is pretty derpy
I kill her prey and drop it in 
Hopefully in April I will get her a boy and see some sexy time

I’ve had my false widow since she was just born from a eggsac 
Sadly when I got her her mom tried to Eat her. I saved her but she was born with a broken back leg
But she still destroys crickets 
She was 1 day old when I got her  
She now 8 months old!


----------



## Feral (Jan 26, 2020)

I've kept various wild-caught native _Steatoda_ _borealis _and _Parasteatoda tepidariorum _and others. After reading articles and studies about the webbing strategies of _Latrodectus_ and _Steatoda _and other cobweb-type spiders, I now keep them in much larger enclosures than the average hobbyist might think is appropriate to accommodate their natural instincts for layout of guy lines and web structure. I have a number of _Steatoda_ _borealis in _my basement and it's easy to see the research is accurate. So I changed my enclosure size to be much larger. You may want to research their web strategies for yourself.

I find sticks and anchor points to be absolutely necessary, inarguably, as these types of spiders are terrible at walking on smooth surfaces/don't have the necessary anatomical features to enable them to climb smooth surfaces like glass and plastics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NolanRobertsIntrovert (Jan 28, 2020)

Feral said:


> I've kept various wild-caught native _Steatoda_ _borealis _and _Parasteatoda tepidariorum _and others. After reading articles and studies about the webbing strategies of _Latrodectus_ and _Steatoda _and other cobweb-type spiders, I now keep them in much larger enclosures than the average hobbyist might think is appropriate to accommodate their natural instincts for layout of guy lines and web structure. I have a number of _Steatoda_ _borealis in _my basement and it's easy to see the research is accurate. So I changed my enclosure size to be much larger. You may want to research their web strategies for yourself.
> 
> I find sticks and anchor points to be absolutely necessary, inarguably, as these types of spiders are terrible at walking on smooth surfaces/don't have the necessary anatomical features to enable them to climb smooth surfaces like glass and plastics.


I did make a tank for a false widow once
Instead of twigs I make her enclosure like some type of garage since the false widows I find are in my garage
I’ll add like a flooring with garbage everywhere and some old stuff to use as like anchor points like pieces of cardboard that were scattered all over my garage and piece of ugly nasty paper to make like some short of hide 
I mimic it as a garage


----------

